# The Hummers are coming home



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 22, 2017)

Yep they are starting to show back up


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 22, 2017)

HIA is ramping up!  Good ones Mike!


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Apr 25, 2017)

Beautiful Shots !


----------



## GLS (May 9, 2017)

I can almost hear the pipes of the circus calliope wagon!   Great shot.  Every few years we get a winter report of a Calliope siting in the lowcountry.  Gil


----------



## Paymaster (May 12, 2017)

Wow!!!!!!!! Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------

